# ttc for 9 year OMG its positive!!!!



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi there, just wanted to share my news with you all to hopefully give you all some hope. I've just got a .     .
Its been a very long journey for me and my DH. Wev'e been ttc for 9 years and have gone through 12 ICSI's !!!!! I turned 40 this year and thought i would never be a mummy. We decided to do one last treatment as i couldn't put my body and my mind through anymore heartache. WE only had 1 embroyo good enough to put back from 9 eggs. Well this little bugger decided to grow and stay with us   

Over the past 9 years we have tried everything for this to work, acupuncture, reflexology. chinese medicines, allsorts of vitamins, change of diet, went TT, my DH and myself had all our metal fillings removed and replaced with white ones. Don"t know if any of these had any effect over the years.
The only thing i did do different this time was listen to positive cd's, went to councilling to try and change my energy (yeah i know its sounds mad, but hey i'd tried everything else!!) I tried to say positive all the way through 2ww and say affirmations everyday......will never know what it was that suddenly made this work but i am just so blessed it did and i've got a baby on board.


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Woo-Hoo    congratulations on your   well done.


I got   on 05/09/11  

M x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow! Many congratulations, you well and truly deserve that BFP!!! Reading your story and all the heartache you have been through and seeing you annoucing your BFP made my face light up. God knows you have paid your dues hun!
You enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!... that is AMAZING!!!!!
Many congratulations my love - you are an inspiration!


----------



## karla.iui (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations    .. You deserve all this joy and more. Loads and loads of wishes and  

Cheers
Karla


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

This has made me so happy for you - sounds like you have been very strong. So pleased for you xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats Congrats Congrats  to u and dh . Truly shows people with IF it will happen eventually  xxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! such wonderful news  

xxx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS HUNNI!!! wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## Summerbelle (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW!!!!! OMG massive massive congratulations - gives us all positive vibes & hope!!!! Exciting times ahead - well done......ENJOY  xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!  Congratulations!! 

Keep that positive energy going as it seems to have worked brilliantly for you so far!  

xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Wilmslowwestie Huge congratulations x x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

So many congratulations!    That's wonderful news and such an inspiring thing to share with us all.


----------



## IVF VIRGIN (Jul 20, 2011)

What  a story!! Congratulations!! You SO deserve this!!

Xxxx


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to update you on my latest news.
I had my 8 week scan at the fertility clinic and it was amazing to see my little baby there with a heartbeat. We were that happy i thought we would burst.
I've just had my 12 week scan ( two weeks ago) and was told my baby had died at just over 8 weeks     .
I had to go into hospital and have an operation to remove my little baby as i didn't have any pain or bleeding.   


I just can't believe its all over AGAIN after everything i've been through. Life is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cruel to some people.  I just want to go to sleep and never wake up because the pain is too horrendouz to even explain.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this big    
Loll x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Wilmslow- thats so awful , I feel so much for you right now. As if you haven't edured enough pain and hardship. My heart goes out to you at this sad,sad time. Life is so cruel......I can't imagine how your feeling right now. I can't even attempt to say anything to make you feel better. Just sending heartfelt hugs and hopes of you feeling strong again soon


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wilmslow - I am so sorry to read your news. I can only imagine how heartbroken you are. Life is so very cruel. I hope soon that you can feel strong again and I wish you well for the future, whatever you decide next


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Am so sorry for your loss, what a cruel world we live in, sending you  hope ur family is looking after you please don't be alone.

Poppy x


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Wilmslow. This is an absolute tragedy. I am so so sorry that you have had to go through this. My heart and my thoughts go out to you during this time. Berevement is so long and so painful. We are all with you.
Jess x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Honey, that is awful! 
I'm so sorry, sending you big   

I really hope you have people around you to look after you and allow you to grieve in your own way. 

xxx


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

wilmslowwestie   I'm so terribly sorry about the loss of your little one. 

I really wish that I had the right words to say to you right now, it is so very unfair and a little one could not have been loved any more than yours was.  It is such a cruel journey you have been on and the strength of character you and your partner have shown is phenomenal.  I really wish that this hadn't happened to you and I hope and pray for you.  

I am so very sorry and am thinking of you


----------

